

PayPal's newly redesigned site - louhong
https://www.paypal.com/home

======
justindocanto
Tried submitting this as 'PayPal.com redesign using Twitter Boostrap elements'
but alas it was already posted sans any mention of that. There's definite use
of Bootstrap in this. Not sure if I love that or hate it.

